

Ask HN: Who is in charge of the open source letter? - jjsz

I've searched, post international plan site: news.ycombinator.com, open source plan " ", post 2025 open source plan " ", I can't find it.<p>It was an article posted on how there is a deadline to show the benefits of open source to some international entity for developing countries.<p>Who are the people who are in charge of talking to the entity?<p>Is it open to the public to suggest things?<p>I would like to read this article again, I skimmed through it and now it is buried. Can someone that remembers what I'm talking about point me to the right direction?
======
nonamegiven
have you searched your browser history?

~~~
jjsz
Yup and it's not showing up anywhere. Maybe it wasn't that important to many
people but this is really interesting. Other things make it to the front page
but the open source letter submission got buried quick.

